
A boring topic that I'm excited/fascinated by: cement - hirundo
https://twitter.com/jasoncrawford/status/1184978015983296513
======
dekhn
A few observations: I was watching a documentary on building a Very Tall
Building and the concrete pouring engineer (it's a thing) was standing up at
1000 feet directing the exact mix of cement to water, etc because that makes a
huge difference in the strength, which matters a lot in 1000 foot buildings.

Another: one of the very first steps in human tech history was "mine
limestone" (see The Knowledge). So many things come from lime!

------
rapnie
I find wood as a replacement for concrete - even for high-rise buildings -
still more exciting, so I created a submission to showcase the subject:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21359347)

